# What is that sucking sound?



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

If you drive on 13th ave today and hear a strange sound....it may be the sound from Scheels as Gander Mountain has a banner day. It is packed at Gander and everything is flying out the door....decoys..guns..ammo..The $10.00 off coupon has no strings that you can only use one. I saw folks with handfuls of the coupons getting huge discounts. It is good to see some competition come to town...parking is tough with all of the boat trailers from the NR's coming in for some shooting.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I got a case of Winchester Supremes for $8.99 a box after the manufacturers rebate and my $10 off coupon...not too bad since they are $15.99 per box normally. The guy behind me got the same deal for 3.5" Winchester Supremes...can't beat that!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Glad to see more options in town. I'm gonna go check it out today.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Box of BF for 74.99 at GM in Fargo yesterday.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I thought that sucking sound was the sound of Sand Lake NWR filling up with ducks...my bad!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well it wasn't on Sand Lake cause I shot most of them around here. :strapped: :toofunny:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was a bit disappointed in Gander Mountain. I was in and didn't need anything, but I thought what the heck I'll buy a couple boxes of Sierra 30 cal 168 gr match bullets. They were about the most expensive I have seen. $22.99 a box. I don't like Scheel's when they dump on the resident hunters, but their price is $16.99 a box. I asked the guy at Gander Mountain if they match prices. He said oh yes, and we will give you the difference off that. OK, great give me two boxes. Well he said ok that will be $16.99 a box. How about the difference? Oh, no we match prices. I thought I had misunderstood, but my wife later told me she seen a sign that said something beyond matching prices. What is their policy, can anyone tell me?


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

For stores in there "market" they are supposed to beat prices by 15% I believe. Cabelas in EGF is not considered their market, although they will still straight match their price.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh Republican's at work. Free enterprise drops the prices again!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I loaded up on big foot decoys at 75.00 per four pk. It took GM coming to town to bring prices down. They will have specials like this to keep Scheels hungry for business. Its great for us consumers.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Who is selling foots for that price?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Gander Mountain in Fargo


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

when sw opens up it will be even better.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I called around and moorhead scheels has all bigfoot, higdon and ghg decoys on sale, along with all the avery blinds.


----------

